# Hindi/Urdu: شادی کا جوڑا shaadii kaa joRaa



## Todd The Bod

I was listening to the song "Dulhan ham le jaaeNge" obviously from the soundtrack of the movie, and at one point the guy says something about "Qasm se qasm se,...ham aaeNge,...shadi kaa choRaa,...ham laayeNge".  What is a "choRaa", and what does this couplet mean please?


----------



## marrish

The line goes as follows:

_qasam se qasam se, ham aa'eN ge, shaadii kaa *j*oRaa, ham laa'eN ge
قسم سے قسم سے، ہم آئیں گے، شادی کا جوڑا، ہم لائیں گے
_
_شادی کا جوڑا  shaadii kaa joRaa_ means a bridal suit/a wedding dress. _جوڑا_ _joRaa_ means a suit of clothes.


----------



## Todd The Bod

Thanks, Marrish buddy.


----------



## marrish

You're welcome! The meaning of the whole is clear now, isn't it?


----------



## greatbear

"shadii ka joRaa" is something sacred to the Hindu ceremony of wedding: it is selected with care, isn't misplaced, and so on. It carries a lot of auspicious connotations. The thread title should be amended to "Hindi/Urdu".


----------



## marrish

greatbear said:


> "shadii ka joRaa" is something sacred to the Hindu ceremony of wedding: it is selected with care, isn't misplaced, and so on. It carries a lot of auspicious connotations. The thread title should be amended to "Hindi/Urdu".


Thank you for this, it was definitely worth mentioning. On the contrary, I can't put the link to the need of having the title amended.


----------



## Qureshpor

*Off topic snipped.
*
For me "shaadii kaa joRaa" is merely a "wedding suit". This could be specifically a bride's suit, a bridegroom's suit or anyone else's suit who is attending the wedding.


----------



## Alfaaz

Off-topic: another Urdu phrase for wedding/bridal dress could be عروسی لباس a'ruusii libaas.

_*Question:*_ (Again off-topic and also kind of a silly question, as there is an established usage for the phrase...) Couldn't _shaadi ka joRaa_ also mean wedding couple?


----------



## greatbear

No, a _shaadi-shudaa joRaa_ would mean a "wedded couple". Only _joRaa_ could also mean a pair. And if you know something's off-topic, I request you to kindly not include it.


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> No, a _shaadi-shudaa joRaa_ would mean a "wedded couple". Only _joRaa_ could also mean a pair. And if you know something's off-topic, I request you to kindly not include it.



I believe the question was about whether one could read into "shaadii kaa joRaa" to also imply a "wedding couple" and not a "wedded couple".


----------



## Alfaaz

> And if you know something's off-topic, I request you to kindly not include it.


Well, it was off topic considering the previous posts/discussion of the thread. However, since the title is Urdu: shaadi ka joRa, I thought about including another alternative as well as asking about the actual phrase. 


> No, a _shaadi-shudaa joRaa_ would mean a "wedded couple". Only _joRaa_ could also mean a pair.


Yes, I am aware of the fact that شادی شدہ shaadi shudah would mean wedded and joRaa would mean pair, but was suggesting that couldn't shaadi ka joRa mean the wedding couple, the joRa about to become shaadi shudah after their wedding is done...! Example (heard in Hindi media): Vivah ke joRe/dhulaa aur dhulhan ki kundliyaaN dekh li haiN pandit ji?


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> Couldn't _shaadi ka joRaa_ also mean wedding couple?



I think this would be stretching it a bit. "shaadii karne vaaloN kaa joRaa" yes but not "shaadii kaa joRaa" which would be a "marriage couple" as opposed to a "marrying couple"


----------



## Alfaaz

> I think this would be stretching it a bit. "shaadii karne vaaloN kaa joRaa" yes but not "shaadii kaa joRaa".


Thanks for answering! As I had said previously, it was a kind of silly question, but could probably give a different meaning to the song lyrics: _ham aa'eN ge, shaadii kaa *j*oRaa, ham laa'eN ge _: like a baraat going home. Again, a far stretch!


----------



## greatbear

QURESHPOR said:


> I believe the question was about whether one could read into "shaadii kaa joRaa" to also imply a "wedding couple" and not a "wedded couple".



Unfortunately, I don't really understand the words "wedding couple" even though they are quite common currency in English. A couple by way of wedding comes into being after the wedding: before that, there is no question of a couple (as long as we are talking about a wedding being the uniting ritual).


----------



## Qureshpor

greatbear said:


> Unfortunately, I don't really understand the words "wedding couple" even though they are quite common currency in English. A couple by way of wedding comes into being after the wedding: before that, there is no question of a couple (as long as we are talking about a wedding being the uniting ritual).



You make a valid point.


----------



## Qureshpor

*Off topic snipped.*


qasam se qasam se ham aa'eN ge
shaadii kaa joRaa ham laa'eN ge
dulhan ham le jaa'eN ge

It is fair to say that before the wedding dress is brought, the couple are not married. The would be bridegroom will bring the "shaadii kaa joRaa", the wedding ceremony will take place, she will wear the "joRaa" and will become a "dulhan" (the bride) whom the "dulhaa" (the bridegroom) will take away with him.


----------

